# Fun Huge Competition #1



## Metallic Silver (Mar 3, 2018)

This isn't really a weekly comp, but I'll start posting this more whenever I have time or bored.

Put your results like this:

Event: Average//1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th

Example: 3x3: 5.22// 4.84, (4.63), (5.83), 5.69, 5.14

If you want to look for a specific event to do, press ctrl+F and search the event:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, 3x3OH, FMC, Feet, Mega, Pyra, Square-1, Clock, Skewb, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, 8x8, 9x9, 10x10, 11x11, Gigaminx, Crystal-Pyra, Floppy, 2x2x3, 3x3x2, Gear, Helicopter, Redi, Square-2, Kilominx, 2GEN, 3x3x1BLD, <MU>, <FRU>, <RUL>, <RrU>, 180, Last-Slot, Edge, Corners, Last-Layer, ZBLL, L10P, ZBLS, PLL, Beginner, EG, OH, 2BLD, CLL, OH, BLD, Relay, Void, Ivy, Xtreme, Mirror, Fisher, Super, Crazy, Dino, Rex, Latch, Master, Ultimate, Guildford 

Here dem scrambles:

2x2:
1. F2 R F' R F2 U R2 U2 F
2. U' F' U R' F2 U' R' F' R2
3. U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 R2 U'
4. U2 R2 U R' F' R U R2 U'
5. F U' F U' R U F' R U2

3x3:
1. B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 F' L' B2 L B2 R B R2 B2 F2 U 
2. U' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R F' U' L' U F D' F' D2 U2 
3. R' U2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' F2 R2 D2 F R D2 R' U B' F2 D' F U' 
4. U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R U F2 L2 D' U' R' 
5. D L2 D F2 D2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R D' F' U2 L2 B2 D' F U'

4x4:
1. Fw Uw' B Rw B2 L D Uw2 Fw2 B' U2 B2 Uw' R2 L2 Uw' L2 R2 Uw' D2 Fw2 R2 B' D L D2 Uw' B2 R Fw R' L Uw Fw2 B D' R' F U Fw' 

2. R D2 B2 Uw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 L2 B F2 U2 B R' L Rw U2 F2 Rw' Uw' D' L Rw Uw L2 Fw L' B D2 B2 Uw F Rw' R2 Fw2 D' U' Uw L2 

3. U2 D' Fw B' R' F2 Fw2 Uw' D' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' D' Fw2 U' Rw2 B Rw L B2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 R2 U' B' Uw' Fw U D B' Rw2 F' B' Fw' Uw' 

4. D2 Rw R Fw B2 L2 F' B' Rw F B Fw L2 B' U D Uw Fw2 B2 Uw U B U' F2 Uw F' B Uw' B' Rw Uw' L' R Uw' B' Fw2 U Fw L2 D2 

5. U Rw' R2 U2 F2 B' Rw' L2 Fw2 L F2 D B Rw U B' Uw' L2 Uw2 F' Fw' B Uw L2 D R' D2 L2 R Fw2 L' D L' U Rw2 R F L' Uw R'

5x5:
1. U F2 Lw2 Dw D Lw' R' F' Uw Fw2 Uw R' B F2 Uw2 L' Rw Bw D Bw Dw L2 Lw2 B' Fw2 R2 F Lw B R' Rw2 Fw L' B' Rw U' Bw' L' Rw Dw' D Fw' L2 U' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw Rw' D' Uw' U' R Rw Uw2 Rw2 L' B' Lw2 

2. R2 Uw2 U2 L2 D F' U2 Fw2 D2 F' Bw Lw' Bw2 D' L2 Uw' Fw' Dw Fw2 L2 Rw2 B' U' D Bw' F2 Fw B Rw' L' D U2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' L' Fw2 R' F' U' F Bw' L2 Bw Rw' Fw2 D' Uw' Lw B Uw Fw R2 Bw' Rw' B' Fw2 F' D2 

3. Fw Dw R2 Fw2 Bw' U' R2 U' D2 Bw' L2 U' Bw' B' Dw' D2 Fw' Rw2 U2 L D R2 D' Dw' Fw2 D' B F Fw2 Uw R2 Bw Rw2 L' Lw Fw' Uw' L2 U' D2 Fw2 L' Uw' Dw2 L' D' Uw2 Bw Uw Rw U2 B Rw Dw D2 F B2 Bw2 D' F 

4. Uw' Bw2 U' Rw Fw' Rw Bw' U2 Fw' D' Bw' R2 F Bw' R Fw2 Dw R F Fw' Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R Uw2 Bw U2 F B' R U B D2 R' L2 Dw' Lw B L Lw2 B' D' Rw2 F Rw2 D2 U' Lw Bw Rw L2 Bw' F Dw' F' B2 R' 

5. U Uw F2 B' L D Bw F' Fw D Bw R Rw2 L Fw Uw' Dw2 D2 Fw F2 Bw2 Dw' D Uw' Bw2 U' Fw' F' Bw2 Uw' R' Fw2 U Uw2 L2 Rw Bw' F' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 L2 Bw B U Bw' U2 Dw2 Bw F' D Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 Lw' D2 Rw2 U2 R

6x6:
1. U' R' Bw U D' Rw' Uw2 B2 Dw Uw F Rw Dw' Lw L2 Bw2 B 3Rw Dw U 3Uw' D Rw' F 3Uw Dw L' Dw' U F U Lw2 R L2 U2 R' Bw' D F' Lw2 3Uw' U' R' F2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' Rw Uw Lw2 3Uw F' 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw 3Rw B Lw Uw2 Dw Fw Bw F' 3Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Rw' B' Lw' Uw' D' R2 3Uw Fw Lw' 3Uw' L' Uw 3Rw

2. Rw2 3Rw' Lw' Uw' Fw' Rw Uw' R2 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' B Lw' U' Bw2 B Fw Lw' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw 3Fw' L' F' R' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 F2 Lw2 L' F2 Fw2 L' U F 3Rw2 Rw Lw2 U' L2 3Rw' Fw' R2 Bw2 D 3Fw2 L Fw L2 Uw2 B' Lw' Fw' Dw2 3Uw' B2 3Fw 3Rw Rw2 F' Bw U F2 U 3Fw' Uw' L Dw2 U2 Fw D2 L2 Dw2 F Dw

3. F' 3Uw Dw U R2 Bw2 R' 3Rw U R Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw L Bw2 U2 Dw L' Rw' R Lw' Fw' 3Fw2 B2 F' U Lw' D2 U2 Uw2 3Uw Lw2 L' 3Fw2 Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 B2 3Uw Lw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' Lw' Fw F Rw2 3Uw2 L2 Uw' Bw' R2 Bw' F U 3Rw2 3Uw L' D' U 3Fw' Uw D' U Bw2 Dw' F2 Rw2 3Uw' L2 Fw' D2 F' 3Rw2 3Fw2 U L2

7x7:
1. F L' 3Dw 3Lw 3Fw D' 3Lw Uw Rw 3Lw2 3Uw2 D' 3Rw2 U2 3Fw2 L' F' Bw L' 3Rw 3Fw 3Lw Dw' U R L2 3Fw Uw' Bw2 B' 3Bw' Fw L R' 3Rw2 3Dw Rw' F2 R' 3Uw Dw' Lw 3Uw' Lw 3Fw' D2 R Fw2 Lw' 3Dw2 U' Uw' Dw F' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Lw2 D2 3Fw2 U' 3Uw' Uw2 B 3Lw2 3Bw B2 3Uw' R2 D' Fw 3Uw F2 Bw2 Dw' D2 3Bw' Fw' F U2 Dw' L' Rw' B R' D Bw2 D' Bw' B' 3Uw2 3Dw2 Fw Uw' 3Uw 3Rw' Rw' B' Fw' 3Bw2

2. 3Uw2 3Bw Lw' U 3Lw' 3Rw L' Uw Rw' D' 3Lw' F Fw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw' Fw Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 R' 3Lw2 U' Lw Rw L' Dw L Rw B' Lw' Fw Bw F2 U' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw2 3Uw' R' 3Rw Fw2 B D' B Dw B2 F' 3Bw 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Fw Dw' R' B2 Uw Bw' Lw 3Rw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Dw D2 Fw' Bw 3Uw' U 3Fw2 3Lw' Uw' Lw' L' R' 3Fw U Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' U' 3Uw' 3Dw' B2 Bw F' U' B 3Uw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Rw U2

3. 3Uw2 3Bw Lw' U 3Lw' 3Rw L' Uw Rw' D' 3Lw' F Fw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw' Fw Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 R' 3Lw2 U' Lw Rw L' Dw L Rw B' Lw' Fw Bw F2 U' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw2 3Uw' R' 3Rw Fw2 B D' B Dw B2 F' 3Bw 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw 3Rw Fw2 3Fw Dw' R' B2 Uw Bw' Lw 3Rw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Dw D2 Fw' Bw 3Uw' U 3Fw2 3Lw' Uw' Lw' L' R' 3Fw U Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' U' 3Uw' 3Dw' B2 Bw F' U' R 3Dw 3Fw' 3Lw 3Uw U2

3BLD:
1. U' B D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 L U B2 D B L2 U' L' D
2. L2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F2 R U2 D' R' D2 R' D B' L' R' U B'
3. F R2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 F' L2 B U B2 L2 R B L2
4. F2 L2 U D' L' B2 L' U2 D' F U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' L D2
5. R' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 L' B2 R D' L' D2 U2 B' F' U' B' R B' D'

3x3OH:
1. D B' L2 B2 L D' B' R2 D' L' U2 R F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2
2. L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L F2 L2 B' U' F U2 R' B' U
3. L B2 U' D' R2 B U' L' U2 B R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2 L
4. R D2 R2 U B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D B' L D' L U' R' B F2 U2
5. R' L2 D2 B U F D' L' F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 B U2 B R'

Easy FMC: F' R' U B U L' D' L' D' R' B' D2
Intermediate FMC: R' U' F D R2 B U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R' U' F
Hard FMC: L D2 U2 L' B2 L' R B2 U2 B2 D L F L R' U' B' D F2

3x3 Feet: 
1. D R2 F' B' R2 F' R D L2 F' R2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 B2
2. U' F2 L' D2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D B' L' R2 F D U2 L'
3. L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 L' D' R F L' F2 D U' B F'
4. F L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' F D' B' U' L2 F' D' R'
5. F B' R' B' R F2 R B' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 B'

Megaminx:
1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

Pyraminx:
1. U L R U' L B' L R' r
2. U' B' L' U' B L' B' L' l' r' b
3. L' U' B R' U B U B l r' b' u
4. B' U' L' U B' U' L B' l' r b'
5. B U' R' L R' L R U l r b' u

Square-1:
1. (-2, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
2. (0, -4)/(-5, -5)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)
3. (-5, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-2, 1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/
4. (-5, 0)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, -2)/
5. (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)

Clock:
1. UR2+ DR3- DL4- UL2+ U0+ R2- D6+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R1+ D3+ L4- ALL0+ UR DR UL
2. UR1+ DR4- DL5+ UL1- U5+ R2+ D4- L2- ALL2- y2 U6+ R3- D0+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DR UL
3. UR2+ DR4+ DL3- UL1- U0+ R6+ D6+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL3-
4. UR6+ DR4+ DL5+ UL4+ U1- R4+ D2- L5+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R4+ D3- L0+ ALL1- DR DL UL
5. UR4- DR5+ DL0+ UL2+ U0+ R3+ D6+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4+ D0+ L3- ALL1+ DR

Skewb:
1. U' R U B' U B L R' B'
2. U' L R' B L U R B L'
3. L' B' R' U' B' R' B' R
4. B U L' U L R' L B
5. U' B' U L' R' U B R'

4BLD:
1. Uw2 B' U Rw F R F Fw' R Uw2 Rw' Fw U' B' U D2 Uw2 R' U2 Uw' B' U2 F' B D' Rw2 F2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw D L' Fw' U

2. Uw Fw B2 F D F' U2 F U' D' B L' U' L' D U B' L' B2 R U Uw' Rw U L' U' D' F2 B2 L' F B' R B2 Uw R' Rw' L2 U' Rw

3. Fw' B2 R2 Uw' D2 B' U D' Uw L2 D' L2 D' L' B F Fw2 D' Fw2 D' L2 D2 Uw U' L2 Rw2 Fw' D' U2 R U2 R2 U R2 L F U B Rw Uw

5BLD:
1. Uw2 B Rw2 U Bw2 Fw R L Fw L' F' Fw R B' U R Fw' Lw2 Uw' D' F Fw2 R Dw' Uw' Fw R' Fw R2 Fw B2 U Fw' Rw2 B2 Lw Fw Uw' D' L Bw2 Lw2 R U' R2 Dw Fw2 Bw F L' U Bw Rw2 Lw' B' Fw2 Uw2 Dw B' Uw2

2. Rw2 Uw2 B2 F D Lw' B' Fw R Rw' F Dw2 R U Uw2 Bw' D' Rw D F2 Lw2 Bw Lw' R2 U2 D2 Bw' R2 Fw' U D F2 U2 Uw Lw Uw' Fw Lw2 D Uw2 Lw2 B2 Uw F Bw' D' L' Lw' Fw' F U' Rw2 Dw2 D Uw' Fw Rw D2 Dw' Lw

3. Dw2 D' Rw' Uw' U' Dw' B2 Dw2 F' B Dw2 Rw' B2 U L F2 R Bw D B2 Dw D2 B Uw U' Lw' R Uw' Bw2 U Lw' Bw2 F2 D' Uw2 Bw' R Uw L' Fw' Dw2 Uw' D' F D2 Uw R' Rw Fw2 R2 Bw U' B' Uw' Lw Dw B U' D' Lw2

MBLD:
1. F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R' B U2 F' D2 L2 R2 U' R2 Uw'
2. L2 F' R2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F U' L U' B' F' R' F L2 U2 F2 Fw Uw' 
3. D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 F R2 B2 F2 R D2 F' R' U B' D U2 L2 U' Fw' Uw
4. U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U' B R F U' L D B D2 R Fw Uw2 
5. D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 U R D2 B F L2 F R2 U F' Fw
6. R' B' L U2 L' U' R2 F2 B D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 Rw Uw2 
7. U R' B U' L2 B R' U2 L' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 Fw Uw' 
8. D2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D2 U F2 R B' L' U R D F2 Fw' Uw2 
9. D' U2 F2 U2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F2 D' B2 L' B R2 B' F' D' Rw Uw 
10. R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 R' B' D' R F2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 R' L D2 L2 Fw U

8x8:
4r' L 3d l 3u' U2 B 3l 4r' 4u' 3d 4f d' R2 D 3d f u2 3r' r L' U D 4r2 D2 l2 4r d2 4f' 3u' r' b2 d 3l2 b' f R' d' l' 3b' L 3d' 4r' 4u2 U D 3b F' u2 3d B' b u2 U2 r' 3f2 3r' r2 U2 3u u' b F2 4f 4r' 3u' 3d U D' 4r' R u r2 4r d2 4f' b 3r 3u' 3b 3f2 u 3b 3l' 3f' u 3b' R' D2 F L B f2 4f' r2 3u' 3r' U2 l' 4u U2 3u' 4f2 3b' 

9x9:
3d 3l' U' b2 F2 B' 3r' 3u' 4l' 4u' L' 3f2 u b2 3b f2 R 3r2 l' 4r b2 4l 4b L r 4b R' f2 3b2 L U' D R' D2 R' f 3f' D 4b2 4d' U2 4b 3d' F2 4d2 3f' B' u' f2 L' u f' L' 3u l2 3u' 3l 3f2 R f' 3d 3l2 R' b' U2 4r D 4b R' 3r2 4b' 3l' D 4f' D2 r2 u' 3r2 3b2 3r2 4r 4d' 4f F' 3u 4l2 D F' 3b' R B u' 3u' d' 4b d U2 r 3f' 4l 4u2 d'

10x10:
4b' L R 3r' r B2 3u2 3l 3r 4u2 5f' 3f r' F 5r 3u2 3r2 4d B2 R' r' 4r' 3r' d b2 5r2 4u2 D L' R 4u 4b' d2 L2 B 4b R U 4b' b 3l' F 3r' 5r2 4b' l2 4d 3f' D2 5u2 3r 4l 3d2 3u2 L2 D 3b' 3l2 B l' R2 3f' r2 4d2 L' D' 4r2 d2 B' f2 L U L2 4f2 3l2 4f2 4d' u' R 3u2 f2 3r 4f 5u2 5f' l R b2 4f 3b 4u' 5r' 4f2 4d' 4u' 4f 3l2 

11x11:
u2 5d' 4b 4l' 3l2 l' 4u' D 3u 5l 3d' 5r 5b 4l 3r u' 3l' 4b2 f2 D2 5f L2 u D2 3u 3b2 5b' F 5u' 3u' 4f' r2 3u' B D u 3d 5d2 5l2 4r2 5f' B 3f' 5d' 5r' 4f' 4b2 5f' B2 3r 5f' B2 d' 3u2 l2 3l2 5d2 b' 5r 4u 5l' 4u2 D' 4r' 5d' D r 5b B2 3d2 5b b2 F' R2 4b2 5l' 4u' 5b D2 4u 4f 5r 3u2 3d2 U' 4f' L 4u' F2 4b' 4d 5r2 b 3f' 4r l2 5r2 3b 5l' 4d B 4r 5l D 5r 5l U' 4b' B 4l' 3b' d' B2 3d2 3u' 4r' 3u2 R' 4u' 5f

Gigaminx:
r+ d++ R- D++ R- D-- R-- D- r- D+ U' R+ d+ r-- d++ R+ d+ r++ D++ R++ D+ U' 
R- d- r++ D++ R- D- r++ D- R- d++ U' R++ d- R-- D- R-- D- R-- d- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R+ d+ r- d- R++ d- r+ d+ U R++ D- r++ D+ r+ D-- r-- D++ r+ D++ U 
R- d-- r-- D-- r+ d++ r- d++ R++ d-- U' r++ D++ r-- d++ R+ d-- R- d- r++ D-- U'

Crystal-Pyraminx: 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

Floppy Cube (3x3x1):
1. F L F L F R F R F R F
2. F R B L B R F B L
3. F B L F B F R F B R F
4. R F L F R B R L F L F
5. R F L B L B R B L B R

2x2x3:
1. U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U'
2. U R2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 D2
3. U R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 
4. U R2 U R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' F2 D'
5. R2 U R2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 D' F2 D

3x3x2:
1. L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2
2. B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2
3. R2 U' L2 F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2
4. U F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U
5. U' L2 U R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2

Gear Cube:
1. U' R3' F3' U2 R5 U3' F2 U5' R2'
2. R F2' U3' F5 U2' R' F5 R2'
3. U2' F' R2 F' U' R2' F3' U2' R3' F6
4. U' R' U2' F6 R5' U3 R3' F' U2 R2 F3'
5. F3' R5' U3 F3' R' F' U5' R5' F5'

Helicopter Cube:
1. FR UB BR UF UL UB UF FR UF DF FR BR DL UR DF UB FR UR DB UF FL DR DL UB BR UF FL BL DF 
2. UR UL UB UL UB FL DL DF UR BR FR UL DB DL UF FL DF BR DB UF FL BR UF FR DF UF DB BL FL 
3. UB BR DF DB UB FR DF BL UF DR FL UL UF BL BR UB DL BR FR UL DF FR FL UR BL DF FR UR BR 
4. UF UB DF BR DB BL DB FL BL UB DF FL UR DR FR DL BR DF DB DL UL BL UR DL UB DR DB BR BL
5. UL UF FR UR UF UL DL FL DF UB BR UF UL DL DF DR FR DB FL UR DF BL BR DL UF UL UR BR UF 

Redi Cube:
1. r R' B f' F' r R l' L l' b F l B r f r' l' f' R'
2. b F' f l b B f F' l b B' l' r L F' L' R f r' f
3. b r' F R' B F' r f' l L b l' b F r' b R' r B L'
4. R b r l f' b F l' L' r B F b' r b l L R l' r'
5. R' f' L B l F R B f r f L B r' f' l' b' B' L' F'

Square-2: 
1. (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,2) / (3,-4) / (0,2) / (-4,-3) / (-5,1) / (0,4) / (6,-5) / (-3,1) / (6,-3) / (4,-2) / 
2. (4,2) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,-4) / (4,-4) / (5,1) / (-3,2) / (4,-4) / (5,-1) / (3,-2) / (0,3) / 
3. (-1,0) / (2,5) / (5,1) / (4,-3) / (2,1) / (3,-4) / (-2,-3) / (2,6) / (4,2) / (0,4) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-2) / 4. (3,4) / (-5,-1) / (5,-4) / (-1,-1) / (0,-5) / (5,2) / (-4,-3) / (5,-4) / (5,1) / (4,-1) / (-4,-2) /
5. (-4,4) / (5,3) / (4,-3) / (2,-4) / (-3,3) / (4,5) / (-1,3) / (3,-4) / (0,-5) / (1,0) / (4,-1) / (-2,6)

Super Square-1:
1. (4,-3,2,3) / (6,3,4,0) / (2,-3,0,-1) / (1,6,-3,4) / (5,4,-3,-3) / (0,0,3,-3) / (4,-4,0,3) / (-2,2,2,-4) / (6,6,-5,-2) / (-2,-4,6,0) / (2,-1,4,-1) / (0,6,6,6) / 

2. (3,1,6,3) / (-3,5,3,3) / (3,6,-3,6) / (4,6,6,-3) / (2,-3,0,3) / (3,6,1,1) / (-3,6,0,5) / (0,6,-4,-3) / (0,-3,6,-3) / (-3,6,-4,0) / (3,6,6,-3) / (-3,1,1,3) /

3. (3,3,5,0) / (6,1,-2,0) / (0,-4,5,-3) / (3,-3,1,-5) / (6,6,6,0) / (0,3,1,5) / (0,-1,5,1) / (5,0,3,3) / (5,1,-3,6) / (6,-3,0,0) / (6,6,0,6) / (1,6,-5,-4) /

Kilominx:
1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

2x2 FMC: R2 U F2 U R U2 F' U' F2 U'


----------



## CarterK (Mar 3, 2018)

So what is this supposed to accomplish that the weekly comp doesn't? Also why are there only 10 multiBLD scrambles?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Mar 3, 2018)

CarterK said:


> So what is this supposed to accomplish that the weekly comp doesn't? Also why are there only 10 multiBLD scrambles?


This is just for fun, plus , over 10 is a lot of 3x3s for MBLD
I could give more if someone needs more


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 3, 2018)

Square-1: 19.35 // 18.27, (18.14), (22.72), 18.75, 21.05


----------



## CarterK (Mar 3, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> over 10 is a lot of 3x3s for MBLD


lol no. My first attempt when I actually started practicing it was 11.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 4, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> This is just for fun, plus , over 10 is a lot of 3x3s for MBLD
> I could give more if someone needs more


People in the weekly comp do 50+.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 4, 2018)

But how is this different from the weekly comp?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 5, 2018)

Why do we have 11x11? Is anyone really going to do that? Or even 9x9 and 10x10.


----------



## Merp (Mar 5, 2018)

You wasted like an hour to create this waste thread.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 5, 2018)

Everyone is hating on him(not without reason tho) instead of solving so I guess I'm gonna win Square-1


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2018)

Why not just do the events that aren't in the weekly comp? If I had time in a given week I'd probably compete in gigaminx.

Edit: I just noticed the megaminx scrambles are truncated: there should be 70 moves, not 40.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 7, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> over 10 is a lot of 3x3s for MBLD



Man, do I have news for you.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 18, 2018)

When are the results coming


----------



## Metallic Silver (Mar 18, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> When are the results coming


Whenever theres more people participating, this isn't a weekly thing, but for now, i guess youre winning so far.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 19, 2018)

2x2: 3.44 // 3.04, 4.07, 3.20, (2.54), (4.17)
3x3: 12.88 // (13.58), (12.09), 12.62, 12.60, 13.43
4x4: 56.90 // (59.43), 59.18, 54.25, 57.27, (42.10)
5x5: 1:51.47 // (1:45.65), 1:48.03, 1:55.04, (2:00.92), 1:51.34
6x6: 3:20.24 // 3:36.96, 3:16.32, (3:07.43)
7x7: 5:43.37// 6:06.06, (4:47.83), 6:16.21
3x3 OH: 23.17 // (15.83), 23.01, 21.49, (25.85), 25.01
3x3 BLD: Ao5 DNF, Single 1:27.09 // 1:49.19, (DNF(2:13.57)), (1:27.09), (DNF(1:30.96)), 1:44.86
3x3 FMC: Intermediate solution. (DNF (38)) I think, but it could be 45. I need help knowing what is the right way to solve this.


Spoiler: FMC Solution



L2 F' L2 R D R' L2// Premoves
F' U R U R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R U R2 F2 R U2 B' R2 D' F' UR// Inverse scramble

D' R' F' D R2 D R D2 L D L'//F2l-1
D' F D F' D' F D// Last F2L slot
L D L' D' F' Fw L D L' D' Fw'//OLL
F2 L2 F R F' L2 F R' F//PLL


3x3 Feet: 2:00.38 // 1:56.17, (2:40.75), 1:56.86, 2:08.10. (1:48.93)
Pyraminx: 5.53 // 5.02, (5.95), 5.94, (4.47), 5.64
Skewb: 5.01 // (5.72), 5.10, 4.83, (2.91), 5.10
Clock: 12.53 // 12.26, 13.23, (11.13), (13.60), 12.10
Square 1: 22.77 // (25.10), 24.65, (15.83), 19.70, 23.95
Megaminx: 1:31.90 // 1:28.19, 1:34.57, (1:35.31), (1:26.02), 1:32.94 I used my own Megaminx scrambles since the ones that you provided, are not full scrambles and they did not scramble the cube as well, (meaning the solves would have been really easy). I hope that you do not mind me doing so, and for next time could you please provide full scrambles?. Thanks
Kilominx: 34.05 // 30.12, 34.96, (25.94), (37.43), 37.07
Redi Cube: 22.51 // (30.83), 25.55, (15.02), 19.87, 22.10 Well the first solve was really bad.

More events and solves to come soon.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

3x3 19.373 //(19.036), 19.135, 19.478, 19.505, (22.363)
Whats with all the 19's the 5th one is a good solve but i messed up oll
I misunderstood your meaning and sorted solves by time, is that ok?
2x2: 7.440 // (5.040), 5.556, 6.216, 10.549, (DNF (4.243)) so as this one, misunderstoodness.
Pyra: 15.590 // (5.778), 16.151, (16.950), 15.859, 14.761
Oh: 47.772//50.800, 42.642, (DNF)(thought it was 2h), 49.875,( 35.038)
Might do more when i have time


----------

